# spanner on dash



## t&s (May 5, 2009)

has any one any idea how to reset the service interval spanner on the dash of a 2006 2.8 jtd ducato 
i have decided to do my own servicing now the warentee has run out 
thanks in advance


----------



## jeffscarborough (May 5, 2009)

Lots of info on google (I entered 'reset service indicator ducato').

WikiAnswers - Service reset for 2007 fiat ducato


----------



## t&s (May 5, 2009)

***** said:


> Apparently it is in the handbook and you can alter the service intervals



thanks but it dose list change intervals but it says see a dealer to reset the spanner


----------



## t&s (May 5, 2009)

thanks the book is a bit confusing ile hav a bash on the weekend and let you if i get any joy


----------



## t&s (Jun 13, 2009)

job done thanks


----------



## Baggins (Jun 14, 2009)

*handy tip*



jeffscarborough said:


> Lots of info on google (I entered 'reset service indicator ducato').
> 
> WikiAnswers - Service reset for 2007 fiat ducato



Handy tip that Jeff - I know how to do my V70 now! (Can't afford Volvo service prices)

BW


----------

